# My submission for the december throwdown. Smoked beer cheese soup.



## smokemifugotem (Jan 10, 2010)

I would like to submit, for your viewing pleasure, my submission for the December Soups, Stews and chili's Throwdown. I decided to come up with a deliciously tantalizing, Smoked Beer Cheese Soup.
I started by acquiring a bottle of Alaskan Smoked Porter as i have not yet learned how to smoke my own beer. Then, i smoked a pound of Tillamook cheddar cheese. I also smoked several of the ingredients including, white onions, red bell peppers, jalapeno's, garlic, turkey kielbasa and bacon. All were cold smoked with alder. I then combined the smoked porter and a bottle of 2 below(Fat tire winter beer) with a quart of chicken broth. Meanwhile, i cooked the smoked bacon and sauteed the smoked vegetables in part of the grease, and browned 6 cubed red potatoes and the diced turkey kielbasa in the remaining grease. Incorporated the vegetables, potatoes, bacon, un-smoked carrots and celery into the brew and added 2 cups of half and half and a 1/2 lb of Velveeta. Simmered for 35 min and served in a french bread bowl. If you have ever had a beer cheese soup, and could imagine it smoked with alder... yeah, it was that good!!!
Thank you for your consideration! Here is your eye candy.

getting ready for the cold smoker.

fresh out of the smoker. I pulled the cheese early. I smoked it for about 1 1/2 hours, and the rest i smoked for around 4.

all the ingredients - chopped, diced, sliced, melted, poured and stirred.

And the final result that we have all come to love. 
I have to say that when i saw ShooterRicks entry, I knew i wasnt going to win. Of course i had to vote for myself, but if i had a second vote, he would have got it for sure!! 
Anyways, i made enough of this to feed an army, and it did! I have just enough left to take with me next week to Montucky when i go to visit Heliboydoesbbq. Thank you to all who voted for me! To even be considered in the top 5 would have been great! But to tie for 2nd was even better!! I truly hope that i can continue this level of cooking. I am thoroughly enjoying this and plan on getting my feet wet competing locally this spring and summer. Of course.. the highest level that i someday hope to achieve is that of a member of the O.T.B.S. 
Happy smoking to everyone!!


----------



## gruelurks (Jan 10, 2010)

Aww man, you got Alaskan Smoked Porter! Envious! Everything else looks good too!


----------



## smokemifugotem (Jan 10, 2010)

Sure did! It's usually hard to find, but somehow Albertsons got a bunch and apparently didnt know what they had. They had it on sale with your preferred card for 3 bucks a bottle!!! I bought all they had. It cellars very well if i can somehow find the will power to stop drinking it....


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks like a great dish, Thanks for entering it...


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 11, 2010)

Your beer cheese soup was great looking.  Glad you posted the details.  Nice work!


----------



## shooterrick (Jan 11, 2010)

I appreciate your kind words.  Your entry is fantastic!  I told my wife once I saw the entries that yours was a contender for sure.  Keep smokin my friend.


----------



## treegje (Jan 11, 2010)

you have done that well


thank for the recipe


----------



## morkdach (Jan 11, 2010)

thanks for the post i liked your entry


----------



## gruelurks (Jan 14, 2010)

We had a few bottles of that, and their Pale Ale, at one of our recent BeerAdvocate.com beer tastings. Good stuff, even though I'm not a big smoked beer fan.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for sharing that great recipe with us. I looked at that one in the contest post and knew it was one I wanted to try to make for sure


----------



## ugaboz (Dec 24, 2010)

looks wonderful


----------



## eman (Dec 24, 2010)

Great recipe but isn't it now disqualified ? posting before the contest is over is agin the rules. hate to be the grinch but.....


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 25, 2010)

eman said:


> Great recipe but isn't it now disqualified ? posting before the contest is over is agin the rules. hate to be the grinch but.....




Bob this was from last december.


----------



## eman (Dec 25, 2010)

bmudd14474 said:


> eman said:
> 
> 
> > Great recipe but isn't it now disqualified ? posting before the contest is over is agin the rules. hate to be the grinch but.....
> ...


Got to quit posting w/o looking . OOPS


----------



## ak1 (Dec 25, 2010)

Nonetheless, that recipe does look darn tasty!


----------



## meateater (Dec 25, 2010)

That does look mighty tasty!


----------

